# Hunter PGP adjustment



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

All the original rotors in my system are Hunter PGP, circa 2002/2003. There are some of these rotors in the center of zones that go 360. I get that for the pattern. I've got one on the shelf from a change I made and I installed it along an edge of the zone.

I can't get the arc to change. I know how to adjust them (or at least I thought I did) and have the hunter tool in hand. I looked closely and the rotors in the centers all have a 360 stamped on the rubber cover where the rest do not. I googled this and found nothing. Did Hunter at one time make a PGP that was full circle ONLY? It's got all the same adjustment slots but nothing seems to change the arc on ANY of those stamped 360 in the center of the zones.

HELP!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The ones marked 360 are non adjustable. They only work as a full circle 360. You need the ones marked PGP-ADJ if you need a part circle.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

THX, I was thinking that was the case but found it odd there was no information I could find. Seems like there is only a manufacturing hit to the cost side to provide such an exception of a product!!


Greendoc said:


> The ones marked 360 are non adjustable. They only work as a full circle 360. You need the ones marked PGP-ADJ if you need a part circle.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not really. In order to keep the costs down, they had to make a full circle and part circle version. I have used Rainbird 8005 rotors. Left and right stops individually adjustable. Part to full circle with a 1/4 turn of a screw. But, that rotor is almost $50 wholesale to the trade. PGP is cheap 1/4 that price.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Is it possible that you have the fixed version that Greendoc mentioned but the rubber covers were replaced at some point?

A second possibility could be sand clogging the adjustent screws. Try removing the rubber covers and flushing with a stream of water where the screw holes for the adjustment tool are.

Edit: I guess you have the full circle ones mentioned above, with the original covers.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Ya, they've got the covers and they're labelled 360. Couldn't find anything about 360's on their website 

Seemed strange to make a product that has all the same moldings and parts but be less functional UNLESS these are the normal PGP rotors that fail test because of broken gear ... and can't be adjusted. Rather than toss them they slap a 360 cover on them and sell 'em!

That's how you get many of your lower performing CPUs in case you didn't know...... It's called "binning"


Green said:


> Is it possible that you have the fixed version that Greendoc mentioned but the rubber covers were replaced at some point?
> 
> A second possibility could be sand clogging the adjustent screws. Try removing the rubber covers and flushing with a stream of water where the screw holes for the adjustment tool are.
> 
> Edit: I guess you have the full circle ones mentioned above, with the original covers.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Part circle rotors have more parts, so the cost is higher. It also can take more parts to make a rotor do both part circle and true full circle in one unit.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> That's how you get many of your lower performing CPUs in case you didn't know...... It's called "binning"


Never heard the term 'binning'. Rain Bird would never practice that and I sincerely doubt my friends at Hunter would ever do that.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

That's what is so confusing. These have all the "adjustment screws ..." and look exactly like any other PGP.

BTW, binning is what is done when each CPU is tested as it's cut from the wafer and tested. Maximizing yield is meant to increase those that perform optimally and those that can be sold as lower performing SKUs. Only a certain percentage perform at the top parameters. There is not anything specifically wrong with the product, it just won't operate as fast or ... Those that don't and/or have functionality that doesn't pass muster are put in different bins, hence "binning". Some lower bin products then have advanced features disabled so as to protect the high ASP product.

There is nothing fundamentally wrong with the resulting product, it just performs differently and to lesser paramenters than the premium product and becomes a lower SKU/ASP part.

Binning is used in many industries. Think Prime, Choice and Select meats, .....


Rain Bird Corp said:


> Part circle rotors have more parts, so the cost is higher. It also can take more parts to make a rotor do both part circle and true full circle in one unit.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> That's what is so confusing. These have all the "adjustment screws ..." and look exactly like any other PGP.


I can only speak for Rain Bird. Our part circle sprinklers have more parts. Thanks for the binning info. We don't do anything like that.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I read that when PGPs do a full circle, they do it by rotating in two different directions and reversing. I assume the 360 models go in a complete circle without reversing. Not sure if they are still made, though. Also not sure if the current PGP version still has that limitation.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

FWIW, if you need a full circle, buy full circle rotors. One less feature to go wrong over the years. One less adjustment at installation. One less thing to check on startup.


----------

